# Surf Rack for 1997 4 runner



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

I want to make a older 4Runner my fishing truck.. I want to add a rack in the front of the truck. This would be my first so I'm not sure who does good work and how much they should cost.. If anyone has any info please let me know. Thanks..


----------



## RW_20 (Oct 16, 2007)

Check with Shooter, I think he makes racks, second option check Fish-N-Matehttp://www.fishnmate.com/home.php?cat=250


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

Yup, we been known to make a rack or two and even a few sand spikes,,, just click on the link Shooters Customs underneath my screen name and see just a few of the items we turn out.


----------

